

How blocks are implemented (in Clang/LLVM) - yan
http://cocoawithlove.com/2009/10/how-blocks-are-implemented-and.html

======
stcredzero
There's something about this that makes me think that a very fast, low level
statically typed programming environment that feels like a dynamic high level
language is just around the corner. (I guess the OCaml folks would tell me
it's already here.)

Java does very nicely, but it doesn't feel like a dynamic HLL. Even if your
type metadata is all managed by the IDE, it's still pretty obtrusive. Also,
the language has become pretty big. I'd like to see a rather small, minimalist
language that enabled monkey-patching (for debugging, not implementation
magic) and micro-iterative interactive programming.

